# Another good tree identification guide



## pdqdl (Dec 10, 2009)

This seems to be a very good tree ID guide for northern varieties of trees. It uses many pictures, so knowledge of arcane tree terminology is not too important.

http://www.oplin.org/tree/


----------



## ATH (Dec 10, 2009)

that is my favorite "basic/easy to use" site - the one I recommend to clients who are interested.

I have a link to my favorite ID sites on my website: link to links page Note OPLIN on the top

Would be intersted to know if anybody has others to suggest.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 10, 2009)

not an online guide (i normally use Va. Tech ID Guide)

but this book is by far the best i've used.


----------

